# Athena growled and barked at my son.



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

It sounds worse than it is but it really caught me by surprise. My wife, daughters and myself were watching a movie in the living room. My son was watching a movie in his sister's room. All the dogs were passed out on the living room floor with us. Well, my son's movie ended and he came out of the bedroom. Athena was knocked out underneath my recliner. He startled her walking out, house was dark as well, by saying something. She jumped up and flew about halfway between my son and myself growling and barking. We snapped her out of it, she realized who it was, and we then had him come and pet her and she was all about the belly rub! LOL! 

I only bring it up because I thought it was rather impressive that she WOULD NOT back down like my other dogs always have when they were pups. Almost always, when any of the other dogs got spooked when they were pups they'd bark and run away. Athena just stood there! 

Obviously, barking and growling at my son isn't something that's tolerated and we'll make sure it's not a habit, but under the circumstances it was understandable. I think Athena's eyes were still half shut as she was barking. LOL! Anyways, even though Athena is a Bully, I just thought it was pretty interesting to see the pit in her come out especially since she's only 12 weeks old now (and I say this in the most naive way possible because I am assuming that's what it was. If not, then feel free to correct me. I just know none of my other dogs ever stood there ground like this at such a young age).


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That is not the pit coming out of her. APBT's make horrible guard dogs and are not supposed to be HA at all.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> That is not the pit coming out of her. APBT's make horrible guard dogs and are not supposed to be HA at all.


I was hoping not to get too much flack from the comment. It really was an assumption, and please understand that what I saw was not HA at all. All of my dogs have been startled at times when the house is quiet and dark and one of the kids walks out. All they've ever done is bark. Never once have any of them tried anything. It's more of a startled bark. Not one out of aggression. Make sense?

Also, I've read a couple times here were people say they don't make good guard dogs, but then I read the following from this site, http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/americanpitbull.htm

"It is an extremely courageous and intelligent guard dog that is very full of vitality. Highly protective of his owners and the owner's property, it will fight an enemy to the death. It is usually very friendly, but has an uncanny ability to know when it needs to protect and when everything is okay."

Not trying to argue but trying to find out truths.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Most APBT's/Bullies make horrible guard dogs and do not stand their ground,I am confused by your apparent happiness about this.....


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

heres the ukc description



> The APBT is not the best choice for a guard dog since they are extremely friendly, even with strangers. Aggressive behavior toward humans is uncharacteristic of the breed and highly undesirable. This breed does very well in performance events because of its high level of intelligence and its willingness to work.


United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Most APBT's make horrible guard dogs and do not stand their ground,I am confused by your apparent happiness about this.....


Let me clarify (I was worried about this), I was NOT happy about the growling and barking. I just thought it interesting that she wasn't running. In NO WAY is this acceptable and it will be watched. Proud, no. Intrigued, a little and really just wanted to hear some input.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

AmberS said:


> heres the ukc description
> 
> United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)


See, that's one of the things that is frustrating. I have no idea the reliability of the site I posted but the two sites clearly contradict one another. It's frustrating not knowing what info is good and what isn't.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> See, that's one of the things that is frustrating. I have no idea the reliability of the site I posted but the two sites clearly contradict one another. It's frustrating not knowing what info is good and what isn't.


Which sites are conflicting? Just curious


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

well considering that the UKC is the club that recognizes and defines the breed, their info is who you should be going by.


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Which sites are conflicting? Just curious


the one that he posted and the one that i did.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

AmberS said:


> well considering that the UKC is the club that recognizes and defines the breed, their info is who you should be going by.


Good point and I agree with that, but if I hadn't found this site I never would have even known that. The apparent misinformation out there is just frustrating to me.

Just want to make sure it's understood by all that in no way was I a giddy school boy when Athena did that tonight. The breed has just really intrigued me and I'm just trying to find out everything I can so as to be a better owner and just wanted to share something that happened with my new pup.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know but how I read it is the ukc conflicts with another site, this site or what site is he talking about. Maybe my pregnant mind is not working..... lol


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I know but how I read it is the ukc conflicts with another site, this site or what site is he talking about. Maybe my pregnant mind is not working..... lol


From the UKC site.

The APBT is not the best choice for a guard dog since they are extremely friendly, even with strangers. Aggressive behavior toward humans is uncharacteristic of the breed and highly undesirable.

From Dog Breed Info Center®, DBI

It is an extremely courageous and intelligent guard dog that is very full of vitality. Highly protective of his owners and the owner's property, it will fight an enemy to the death. It is usually very friendly, but has an uncanny ability to know when it needs to protect and when everything is okay.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> From the UKC site.
> 
> The APBT is not the best choice for a guard dog since they are extremely friendly, even with strangers. Aggressive behavior toward humans is uncharacteristic of the breed and highly undesirable.
> 
> ...


One is talking about protection the other is talking about guarding something two compltely different things.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> One is talking about protection the other is talking about guarding something two compltely different things.


I need you to expand on that if you can because I'm not seeing the difference. To me, if you're guarding something, you're protecting it and vice versa.


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> One is talking about protection the other is talking about guarding something two compltely different things.


this was my thoguht too. i dont know many dogs in general (regardless of breed) that would just stand by and let their owner be attacked. but in general, they are pleasent and happy critters.

hopefully someone else can chime in with some good advice. i, personally, would be very concerned if my dog growled/barked at my child. i recently had an incident with my mother, and i am addressing those issues and taking them pretty seriously. the last thing i would want to do is ignore a clear sign of a problem, that ends up escalating because i blew it off.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

AmberS said:


> this was my thoguht too. i dont know many dogs in general (regarless of breed) that would just stand by and let their owner be attacked. but in general, they are pleasent and happy critters.


OK, that makes sense. Protecting when something actually happens instead of guarding something when no one is around. I think I got that right.



> i, personally, would be very concerned if my dog growled/barked at my child. i recently had an incident with my mother, and i am addressing those issues and taking them pretty seriously. the last thing i would want to do is ignore a clear sign of a problem, that ends up escalating because i blew it off.


I would be concerned as well if it was an aggressive reaction from Athena, but it wasn't. She was startled by my son coming out, being in a dead sleep, and the other dogs were startled as well. Maybe I should have added that part in before, but believe me, she was still corrected but it's not something I take lightly and am in no way proud of what she did. Now if she had gone at him that would be a completely different story.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

Protect
pro·tect   [pruh-tekt] Show IPA
-verb (used with object)
1.
to defend or guard from attack, invasion, loss, annoyance, insult, etc.; cover or shield from injury or danger.

guard
guard   [gahrd] Show IPA
-verb (used with object)
1.
to keep under close watch in order to prevent escape, misconduct, etc.:

basically if an apbt is left alone to guard a house or yard, they will get distracted by the person and be excited to meet them. but if when they are protecting they are keeping you or your family from harm, and their protect the pack menatlity clicks in. and mostly everyon knws a pit isnt one to back down or shy away

thats how i took it anyways but everyone has their own opinion


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

i wouldnt be too concerned if she was startled it was her instinct to growl and be heard, so you know something is wrong, she didnt jump up and snap....once she realized it wasnt a threat and was your son she didnt continue right?


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> I need you to expand on that if you can because I'm not seeing the difference. To me, if you're guarding something, you're protecting it and vice versa.


Think of it this way "a guard dog will guard your property and a protection dog will protect you and your family"


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> Think of it this way "a guard dog will guard your property and a protection dog will protect you and your family"


thats what i was thinking territory vs people

usually i found that female dogs are more concerned with keeping the family safe and male dogs are very territorial


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Think of it this way "a guard dog will guard your property and a protection dog will protect you and your family"


Exactly. You beat me to it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That website that talks about pit bulls being guard dogs is wrong, the UKC is what right and describes the breed standard.
So much misinformation out there no wonder ppl are confused!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The DBI (Dog Breed Info) sight is one that I first stumbled upon several years ago as well. Then I found this site and I never looked back. There is more to a breed than a blurb on a website about ALL dog breeds. You stand to gain far better knowledge on sites such as the UKC and this one as they far more specific to the APBT than that other sites.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

All my pits *protect* my family, But they will not *guard* my house.

As for your dog getting spooked, No worries, My female has done that when I walk in the door from work. Since I work overnight, I come home REAL early in the morning and usually wake up the house...She barks and barks until she realizes who it is, Which is the same thing that occurred here. Your dog barked and barked until she found out who it was.

Had a stranger walked into your house, A Real APBT would have done more harm to them by drowning them with slobber and kisses, than attacking them like a true "guard dog" would...Rottweilers, Dobermans, Mastiffs and German Shepherds are considered "guardian breeds", Although it all boils down to how you raise them...Raise them like a guard dog, They will guard...Raise them like a soft furry kitten and they will meow...with a lot deeper tone


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification on the protect/guard. Makes total sense now.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

There are hundreds of videos on youtube about using them as personal protection dogs.
And there are sites using them as police dogs.
Here are a few
K-9 Training - Dog Training Obedience Security Personal Protection Pitbulls
Dr. P's Dog Training: Belgian Malinois vs. American Pit Bull Terrier
Obedience Trained Dogs For Sale Trained Pitbulls For Sale Trained Pitbull Guard Dogs Georgia





And there are just as many that say don't use them.

I've never "trained" my dogs to do any of this. They naturally are protective.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

That is the same behavior in the 2 pits I have owned. They growl and bark when they hear the door and hear people enter but as soon as they see who it is they will stop and tail will wag. 

When my dog see's someone she doesn't know she will continue to bark but will calm down after a couple of min once the person is in the house.

Once I actually came in and decided to mess with her(probably not a good idea) and kept hiding from her so she kept barking since she didn't realize it was me. Then i jump out and ran towards her, poor girl went into my room and pee'd herself... I felt terrible for messing with her like that...

I think what you described is normal. 

I think Sasha would scare an intruder if one was ever to come in, but I doubt if they kept there cool she would do anything about it.

If you've seen pitbull and parolee's you will notice a lot of rescues that bark at them until they are close and then they get happy... I guess it's just how they are... not sure if this is every other breed though...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Mine don't do that. They may bark in "greeting" but it is not a scared bark. It's a your home I'm so happy bark accompanied by happy prancing. I walk in my living room while they are out there in the dark sleeping. I've even ran like crazy into my living room in the dark. The dogs stay quite. They might put their head up and look at me then go back to sleep. My dogs have never barked a scared, worried, or warning bark at me. If someone knocks on the door they might bark once or twice. After that they are quite and don't bark at people coming inside. Honestly if my dogs barked at my kids I'd slap the crap out of them and I'm not one of those people who goes around hitting their dogs all the time. For me to do something like that the dog has to do something really really wrong.

Maybe your dog needs more socialization? Getting them accustomed to loud noises and other things that BYB's generally don't do with their pups before sending them on their way.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> Mine don't do that. They may bark in "greeting" but it is not a scared bark. It's a your home I'm so happy bark accompanied by happy prancing. I walk in my living room while they are out there in the dark sleeping. I've even ran like crazy into my living room in the dark. The dogs stay quite. They might put their head up and look at me then go back to sleep. My dogs have never barked a scared, worried, or warning bark at me. If someone knocks on the door they might bark once or twice. After that they are quite and don't bark at people coming inside. Honestly if my dogs barked at my kids I'd slap the crap out of them and I'm not one of those people who goes around hitting their dogs all the time. For me to do something like that the dog has to do something really really wrong.
> 
> Maybe your dog needs more socialization? Getting them accustomed to loud noises and other things that BYB's generally don't do with their pups before sending them on their way.


So your dog doesn't bark if it hears noises in the middle of a night like a door opening?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nope, none of them do.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, most all of my dogs and my kids dogs would eat you alive if you came into my house uninvited at night. My Weim is the WORST, besides Oso (pit). They bark if they hear something in the house or outside once we have gone to bed. If we came in and startled any of them though they bark but then realize who it is. They are NOT STUPID, remember their sense of smell. The smelled you before you ever even got there. 
I posted because about an hour ago my son in law came over. My Weim barks because he never knocks just pops in. As soon as he saw who it was he was ok. Some friend he'd brought with him then opened my door and came in and if Mike had not of called Drake (weim) this stupid boy would have been toast. Am I upset? NO! Learn some manners, where do you get off opening my front door and coming into my house without even so much as a knock. I've never even met the guy!! He's lucky may have taught him a lesson. Next time he walks into someone's home uninvited he may meet the end of a sawed off shotgun.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Well my dogs bark. Knock on the door, bark. Car pulling in driveway, they bark. When the person comes in, they stop barking.

If my dog is in a dead sleep and something scares him, (Ice) he will jump up and bark if it was a noise. If something touched him funny, he just jumps up. Kaos is lazy. He doesn't do much of anything, including the spring pole, (unless Ice is doing it first), and he will only bark at noises and knocking once Ice has already started. 

I think all dogs are different. I don't mind my dogs letting me know someone is here, I actually prefer it. I clean houses and see many dogs on a daily basis of all different breeds. There hasn't been even one that doesn't bark when we go to the houses, whether we have a key to get in or knock on the door.

The way I look at it is this, my dogs are house dogs. They aren't show dogs, they aren't into weight pulling-although I think Ice would love it, they aren't agility dogs. What they are is house dogs, and I think it is ok that they guard my house and let me know whats up. Letting me know that someone is here, or they heard something does not mean that they are HA. Walk into my house and get smothered with love. I do have people that just walk into my house too, they knock and walk in, still only lovin is passed out, not biting or growling.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> Mine don't do that. They may bark in "greeting" but it is not a scared bark. It's a your home I'm so happy bark accompanied by happy prancing. I walk in my living room while they are out there in the dark sleeping. I've even ran like crazy into my living room in the dark. The dogs stay quite. They might put their head up and look at me then go back to sleep. My dogs have never barked a scared, worried, or warning bark at me. If someone knocks on the door they might bark once or twice. After that they are quite and don't bark at people coming inside. Honestly if my dogs barked at my kids I'd slap the crap out of them and I'm not one of those people who goes around hitting their dogs all the time. For me to do something like that the dog has to do something really really wrong.
> 
> Maybe your dog needs more socialization? Getting them accustomed to loud noises and other things that BYB's generally don't do with their pups before sending them on their way.


:goodpost: I agree with everything said.


jmejiaa said:


> So your dog doesn't bark if it hears noises in the middle of a night like a door opening?


She will not bark from little noises like that.She will bark at strangers outside until they come in.Then she's all wags and licks.The only thing she does when she hears noises inside the house or gets startled is look up and then goes to see what it is while wagging her tail the whole time.Which is exactly why I've been looking into geting a protection breed type dog. 


jayandlacy said:


> Well my dogs bark. Knock on the door, bark. Car pulling in driveway, they bark. When the person comes in, they stop barking.
> 
> If my dog is in a dead sleep and something scares him, (Ice) he will jump up and bark if it was a noise. If something touched him funny, he just jumps up. Kaos is lazy. He doesn't do much of anything, including the spring pole, (unless Ice is doing it first), and he will only bark at noises and knocking once Ice has already started.
> 
> ...


I don't think anybody said that just because a dog barks at something or alerts you to a noise then it's HA.All Aimee said was that the dog might need more socialization.Which is something I definitely would be looking into myself if my dog barked and growled at my kid,suprised or not.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

guarding vs. protecting. That is what I was referring to.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

The pup was probably dreaming about the boogie man. You never know. I wouldn't sweat it unless you notice a pattern of strange aggressive stuff.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

buzhunter said:


> The pup was probably dreaming about the boogie man. You never know. I wouldn't sweat it unless you notice a pattern of strange aggressive stuff.


:rofl: Thanks. Needed that today!


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

I skimmed through this and now have a question. Quinton will bark and bark when someone pulls in. If he recognizes them he stops, but if he does not he is a little standoffish and keeps barking. Once he kinda scared my moms friend by the way he barked. At the time I thought cool, if my ex shows up then he will be scared off. But now I see this is not normal? Advice?


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

It's not HA. It was dark and your dog was startled. I slept over at my friend's house and the dogs didn't know I was there. I walked down the stairs and they barked and growled. Then they saw it was me and they were ok. 
A pitbull may not be HA but I'm sure if they feel the family is in danger they won't hesitate to put their lives out.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

teasha said:


> I skimmed through this and now have a question. Quinton will bark and bark when someone pulls in. If he recognizes them he stops, but if he does not he is a little standoffish and keeps barking. Once he kinda scared my moms friend by the way he barked. At the time I thought cool, if my ex shows up then he will be scared off. But now I see this is not normal? Advice?


It's not typical. Could be handy if you get into a mess. Could be a mess you'll never pay off if he;s not properly trained and under control.


----------

